# Price of a dental?



## C.L.A.D. (Jan 26, 2012)

One of my pups needs a dental. His teeth are beautiful and white with the exception of two upper teeth in the back. They have greenish tartar on them, but it's not on his gums. 
How much does a dental cost? None of my dogs have needed one in a very long time. 
He will be seen by a veterinary dentist, not just the vet. So I know that may cost more. I just got an estimate and almost fainted. It ranged from a low of $850 to a high of $1160!!!! 
Would love your input. 
Charlee


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Depends greatly on what exactly is being done, my vet has a February special of $200 for just a cleaning, usually its much higher. Extractions cost a lot, my tpoo Flower had 17 teeth pulled roughly 7 years ago for $800 and I don't doubt the price has gone up a lot since then.

It doesn't matter if teeth are white what happens under the gums is what matters.


Just ask the cost break sown and what they are doing


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It is great that you are going to a Veterinary dentist, whom I am sure will take dental x-rays - so much better than just a cleaning and visual inspection!
When my older girls had their dentals done 3 years ago, Tangee had all but five of her teeth removed, and with twice doing bloodwork, dental x-rays, and chest X-rays, the bill came to around $2,000. I noted on the itemized bill, that the most expensive thing was the isoflorene gas! So the longer they are under, the more expensive it will get!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have always just used the vet, but I called around for the price of a cleaning only and made sure it was the vet who did it, not an assistant. The price was quite a bit different , when compared... so I would check a few.


----------



## spectragod (Oct 9, 2014)

I have been through 3 vets with my kids, not by my choice, but, my current vet will let me sit in on the cleaning, and while under, ear plucking and nail trimming, I am holding them when they come to out of the anesthesia and, my vets discounts my bill because he doesn't have to tie up staff for recovery and pre-op, my last bill was $360 for the cleaning and maintenance items. 

Overall, it was a great bonding experience for my boy, he loved his dad being there with him.


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

One of my tpoos was practically born with rotten teeth. He's about nine now, and has had two 'major' dentals in the past few years. The first time we were on vacation - camping - and he woke up in the morning with his eye swelled shut. We didn't have much choice in vets up in the mountains and he needed seen right away. They took him in to surgery immediately to drain the abscess and he ended up having 11 teeth removed. Total - $500 for the dental, draining the abscess, antibiotics, etc. at the little country vet office.

This past summer he had his last dental. My regular vet is not a canine dentist but her focus is dental. She did dental exrays, cleaned up the remaining three little canine teeth she left him with and removed the rest - 10 more teeth. Total - $900.

Both of my two year olds have also had dentals in the last year - along with their spay/neuter surgery. Both had full dental exrays, a couple of back molars removed, the tpoo had a couple of retained baby teeth removed, and the yorkie had one front tooth removed that had not grown in properly, turned grey and died. Removing the cost of the spay/neuter, both ran around $5-600 for anesthesia, exrays, cleaning and removing the teeth.

Dentals for dogs are NOT cheap!


----------



## C.L.A.D. (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. He had his dental. Although his teeth looked great in the front, his back ones were really bad, a few broken, one or two possible abscesses, etc. He needed seven extractions. The final bill was a little shy of $1300. 
So now I want to keep his teeth in great shape. Here's what I've been doing. I guess it's not working, so I'd love your input on what I should start doing. Evey week I wipe his teeth with hydrogen peroxide on a gauze pad. He chews bully straps constantly. He snacks on carrots. I don't soak his kibble. He does get soft foods as a treat when his brother gets his seizure meds which probably are sticking to his teeth (mini marshmallows, reduced fat peanut butter, fat free cream cheese, all to conceal meds in). 
Trying to stay warm and snow free in Boston. 
Again thanks!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I heard raw bones are good for dental health. I was giving my dogs raw marrow bones once a week or so until just recently, and their teeth look good. I only stopped because they are pretty fatty and Max had a bout with pancreatitis. Using bully sticks instead now. Have also used enzymatic chews in the past, which were recommended by my holistic vet. I tried to get in the habit of brushing their teeth, but can't say I was too successful at that! They were good for it, so if they look like they are developing a lot of tartar, I'll make more of an effort

Lily, who is five at least, had a preventative dental last summer and it was a little over two hundred. I thought that was reasonable. But she didn't need any work, just a cleaning. My vet runs a special in April- 20% off, so Max will go in April and then I'll do Misty next April. Hopefully that will keep the devil at the door and prevent major problems later on, but we shall see.

You Bostonians got pummeled by that storm- hope you're done digging out!


----------

